# Using Garmin without PC/MAC



## mythste (15 Mar 2016)

Struggled to work out which forum is best for this so mods, if it needs to be moved, please do!

I'm riding further and looking to do a few audaxes later in the year. I'd like to pick up a GPS that I can pop routes from strava/GPX files onto easily and not get too lost/stuck on motorway slip roads etc. 

The problem is, I'm completely mobile these days. I do have access to laptops a plenty at home but none of them are particularly reliable and/or mine. Can you use one through an iPhone without having to plug in at all? the main thing woud be to create a route via strava and pop it in that way.

Thanks for any and all advice, as always!


----------



## MikeW-71 (15 Mar 2016)

No, you can't.

You can however, use the iphone itself to do the routing for you, either using the Strava app or RideWithGPS. The only problem with that is that it will really drain the battery, you won't get anything close to the battery life of a Garmin.


----------



## vickster (15 Mar 2016)

Don't some do Bluetooth? I.e. The 810 and 1000? Dunno how that works though, download only?

Or get back up batteries for your phone


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (15 Mar 2016)

Another option may be a fitness type band with GPS tracking that can upload via Bluetooth/WiFi.

Microsoft Band, it supports strava too. So bluetooth to the phone, it uploads and also goes straight to Strava. GPS is built in to the watch so won't drain the phone battery either.


----------



## mythste (15 Mar 2016)

Has anyone had any success with using Strava as a breadcrumb/turn by turn NAV? Ive used google maps with semi success before and I really dont mind using my phone as a GPS - I'm rarely out for 6-7 hours at a time. I've got backup batteries that i can use for the audax events.


----------



## mythste (15 Mar 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Another option may be a fitness type band with GPS tracking that can upload via Bluetooth/WiFi.
> 
> Microsoft Band, it supports strava too. So bluetooth to the phone, it uploads and also goes straight to Strava. GPS is built in to the watch so won't drain the phone battery either.



Its not the tracking im worried about so much as the actual navigation - thanks for the thought though!


----------



## Mile195 (15 Mar 2016)

I've only used the computer to download it on to my garmin however..... Garmin connect has a course creator. Don't quote me, but it's possible if you create a course on that you may be able to sync via wifi or bluetooth. You can't upload a pre existing course, but if you were willing to retrace the route in Garmin Connect by eye from the one you downloaded you might be able to do it that way.

I'll see if downloading a course from connect can be done on bluetooth and update.... watch this space....


----------



## Mile195 (15 Mar 2016)

Just did a test. You CAN download a course from Garmin connect to the Edge using bluetooth and the Garmin Connect app. Unfortunately the Garmin Connect app does not have any course creation functionality built in, so you'd have to use the website - this would therefore be the workflow:

- Download your .TCX course and view in any applicable website/software
- Manually copy the route by eye, by drawing it out again in Garmin Connect website (which I suppose you could do on your phone/tablet)
- Connect phone to Garmin via bluetooth
- Open garmin connect app, select courses, send newly created course to device

Bit of a faff, but seems it is doable, if you don't mind manually drawing the route again.


----------



## mythste (15 Mar 2016)

@Mile195 - Which unit are you using? Could you create the route in Strava via PC (which I could happily do at work, but couldnt connect anything to USB due to security) and then import that to the unit remotely?

Really appreciate you taking the time to try!


----------



## Crandoggler (15 Mar 2016)

Garmin connect allows you to create courses. Courses you create are saved and synced via the app to your device. 

I've made one via my iPhone, but it's a pain in the tits on the website. Obviously if you have use of a computer at work, use that for course creation. 

520 allows for updates over Bluetooth once it's updated to the latest version.


----------



## si_c (15 Mar 2016)

Take a look at Mio devices, excellent navigation and mapping, and the 505 has wifi built in so you just need a wifi connection available, and you can use your phone to create one if mobile - the wifi is what convinced me to get one. Haven't plugged it into my PC since I got it.


----------



## newfhouse (15 Mar 2016)

Does it have to be an iPhone? Many modern Android phones will allow an OTG connection via USB so you can transfer GPX and other files to/from your Garmin. I also use ST Uploader to transfer my ride data from my old Edge305.


----------



## smutchin (16 Mar 2016)

I have an Edge 510 (no maps) and I have been using it for three years for navigation on audaxes up to 600km with no problems at all. The principle of using a breadcrumb trail rather than proper maps for navigation works fine in my experience. It's rare that you find a junction where the way forward isn't immediately obvious from the trail, as long as you have it zoomed in sufficiently.

I upload rides to Garmin Connect on my phone via Bluetooth, again with no issues on the whole (though I have had problems in the past with software updates creating glitches). And then everything syncs automatically to Strava.

To create courses, I use the Garmin Connect website rather than Strava. Then I open the Garmin Connect app on my phone and send the course to my Edge via Bluetooth. All my courses are available to download directly from Garmin Connect to my device at any time. I don't think it's quite so easy to download routes from Strava.

Apart from creating courses, the only other thing I use the desktop computer for is downloading software updates to the Edge, but I think you can do that over Bluetooth from the phone app as well.

I would upgrade to an Edge 1000 if I had the cash to spare - I've used one and they're awesome - but I'm more than happy with my Edge 510. The new Edge 520 is supposed to be pretty good too. Battery run time on the 510 is fine for a 200 - I still have 48% left after the 200 I did at the weekend (NB I always turn Bluetooth off while I'm riding), and just about OK for a fast 300, but for longer rides I carry an Anker battery pack to keep it topped up.


----------



## smutchin (16 Mar 2016)

FFS. Having said all the above, I've been out for a ride this afternoon and it has not only failed to upload, it has completely disappeared off my Garmin. Very annoying. Very annoying indeed.


----------



## mythste (16 Mar 2016)

smutchin said:


> FFS. Having said all the above, I've been out for a ride this afternoon and it has not only failed to upload, it has completely disappeared off my Garmin. Very annoying. Very annoying indeed.



Technology eh!

I've spent some time into planning with the ride with gps app and paid the subscription on that so I'm going to see how that works. So far it appears o oh to be my mapping skills that are the problem!

Garmin and pennies are safe for now...


----------



## HLaB (16 Mar 2016)

An android phone definitely works with a garmin I was using one or my android tablet and a memory card to transfer data (you need a garmin that has a card slot). I guess you could get an adapter so a iphone could see the card but you might need a windows emulator app so you can see the garmin file structure.


----------



## StuAff (16 Mar 2016)

According to DC Rainmaker, and he knows his stuff, no to iPhone to an Edge (etc)...
http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2013/06/garmin-ipad-android-surface.html
Done the Android option myself- with a USB OTG cable, GPXs can easily be moved back and forth between Garmin and phone. I've created routes on the phone with Osmand, then transferred them to my Edge 705, and uploaded saved rides to Garmin Connect (and hence Strava etc) with one of the phone's browsers. Nothing to stop you buying another phone/tablet and using it without a SIM card for such purposes.


----------



## HLaB (17 Mar 2016)

StuAff said:


> According to DC Rainmaker, and he knows his stuff, no to iPhone to an Edge (etc)...
> http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2013/06/garmin-ipad-android-surface.html
> Done the Android option myself- with a USB OTG cable, GPXs can easily be moved back and forth between Garmin and phone. I've created routes on the phone with Osmand, then transferred them to my Edge 705, and uploaded saved rides to Garmin Connect (and hence Strava etc) with one of the phone's browsers. Nothing to stop you buying another phone/tablet and using it without a SIM card for such purposes.


The first comment which DC acknowledges says it's possible with a 'jail broken' iPhone; I'm not sure what lies behind that though :-/


----------



## smutchin (17 Mar 2016)

Crandoggler said:


> I've made one via my iPhone, but it's a pain in the tits on the website. Obviously if you have use of a computer at work, use that for course creation.



I just had a go at creating a course on the Garmin Connect website on my phone. Yes... it's certainly less than ideal.


----------



## StuAff (17 Mar 2016)

HLaB said:


> The first comment which DC acknowledges says it's possible with a 'jail broken' iPhone; I'm not sure what lies behind that though :-/


Jailbreaking iOS (removing Apple's 'software locks') would be the only way to get round Apple's restrictions on USB connections.


----------



## Heisenberg71 (18 Mar 2016)

I have Garmin Edge 1000 and only use iPad. If you can tolerate the Garmin Connect website course creation (crashes) and persevere you can plot your course and save it. You then have the option to send to device. Press send, turn on your Edge and hey presto! Wireless download. 

First you need to ensure your edge is set up on your wifi network and registered to your connect account. Works well once you tolerate Garmin Connect create a course.


----------

